# Big shoot nerves..insight needed



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

OK coaches, looking for any resources that may help me understand what is required to get a good start at these big shoots. I keep hearing "the more you do the better it gets". It has me completely frustrated to continually start out rough then settle in and shoot lights out only to be too late to help. Example: IBO Indoor Worlds today, shoot 11down in the first half. Settle down and shoot 9 up the 2nd half. 2 of the Nats. last year i had 20 point swings from the 1st to the 2nd halfs and no the courses didn't get easier. Have read Wuth Winning In Mind by Mr. Basham a dozen times and apparently can't seem to apply it to myself. Any ideas would definately be appreciated,


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Go to the NFAA's website and click on Archery Magazine. There are a number of issues that you can read on line. Terry Wunderle has a column in most of them and he addresses this problem in a few issues.

The short version of his columns is that the problem usually comes from unrealistic expectations. You want to shoot your best, but end up trying too hard and letting excess tension creep into your shot. You only relax after you've blown the chance for a winning score.

The solution is to quit worrying about score. I know from personal experience that this is easier said than done. It helps to not expect to shoot any better than your average. If you shoot your average and it is good enough to win, great. If it's not good enough to win, still consider the shoot a success.

Also focus on your shot sequence for the execution of each and every shot. If you execute the process as good as you can, you will shoot your average or better.

Too often we go to a big shoot thinking that if we can only catch a break, we can win this thing. We try too hard and don't shoot the same form that we did in practice. Well if our practice form isn't our best, why are we practicing it? 

Keep expectations realistic and focus on the process of shooting with exactly the same form that you've spent countless hours practicing and your score will take care of itself.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

very good post aread, we all must have realistic goals....


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think some of it may be the pressure I put on myself by shooting out of my comfort zone. But I also know if I shoot my game I can compete at this level. Thanks for the above info I will check that out. I did also read a very good article about focus and how it is better to train yourself to turn it on and off when neccesary instead of being so intent that you are mentally worn out by the end of the shoot. 1st time going to Lancasters next weekend, that will surely test the tournament jitters. May actually be good though as I have no expectations with it being my first big spot shoot. Time will tell.


----------

